# Cottage cheese, anyone?



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I made a batch using the basic vinegar cheese recipe, just rinsed the curd & added some whole milk. It was OK, but pretty tasteless, & the curd was kinda tough. So yesterday I set out 3qts of room-temp milk, added 1tsp of citric acid, to hopefully boost the flavor, then got distracted with a kidding & the milk sat for about 8 hrs. Then I heated it to only about 120, thinking the curd would be softer, & added the vinegar. Zilch. Got maybe a tablespoon of curd. Soooo, does anyone have a good, tasty recipe?

Tom


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I've never made cottage cheese before, so don't get me to lying. But I thought after you got you soft squishy cheese curds, then you added cream..and whalla cottage cheese?????

Sheryl


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

o0 o0o o0o I know I know I know!!!!! this is what you get when you forget you have milk heating on the stove to go put in the lambar or when you forget about your oh so precious bottles of colostrum oh no wait that was the day I made custard like pudding OMG burnt colostrum STINKS of course that coulda been the melted plastic cause I not only curdled the colostrum but melted the pop bottle I had it in -never put milk on the stove, go out to hang laundry and go in full chase of the 5yr old- lol of course have you ever smelt burnt popcorn and scorched lavender buds at the same time HAHAHAHAHA okay so while I can cook I promise you I CAN lol we have a few weird kitchen incidents around here mainly from distraction.....


Perhaps leaving the milk to sit is what caused you not to get a good curd but I'm not sure the one time I tried to make cheese I doubled up on the rennet and yeah that was a mess lol cheese still tasted good just had a real waxy chewy rubbery feel to it so I'm no help in this department.....


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

from Goats Produce Too
1gal goat milk
1 c butter milk
1/4 tsp liquid rennet
1/4 C cool water
Warm milk to 90 degrees, stir in 1 C buttermilk. Mix 1/4 tsp liq. rennet into 1/4 c. cool water. Stir mix into milk and let set for 4-5 hr to coagulate. Cut the curds in 1/2 in cubes and let rest for 30 min. Stir the curds gently over low heat. Slowly bring the temp to 115 degrees. Hold curds at 115 for 30 min. Stir often to keep the curds from matting together. Check the cures for doneness. The curds are done when they lose their custard like interior. Cook longer if necessary.

Drain curds into a cheesecloth-lined colander. When almost drained, dip the bag of curds into warm water to rinse. Drain 5 min and dip into cool water. Allow to drain for 30 min. Add salt to taste. If a creamed cottage cheese is desired, add enough cream or milk to desired consistency Store in frig.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

ohhhh that sounds so yummy. :biggrin

I love cottage cheese.

Sheryl


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

o0o0o Thank you Sondra have I told you lately that you're awesome


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks, Sondra! Since I have both thermophilic & mesophilic on hand, & buttermilk is a run-to-the-store item, do you think I can sub whichever the low-temp one is?

Tom


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

If I remember correctly the buttermilk works in place of the meso so don't know why it couldn't be reversed. I put this recipe up in the recipe section also


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes, the mesophilic is the one you want to use. I like a renneted version like the above recipe for eating with fruit and such, but for cheese blintz the 24 hr small curd type recipe is perfect. BTW, cheese filled crepes are soooo good- sweet like the cheese blintz or savory....
I suppose I should put up a recipe.


----------



## texgran (Mar 29, 2009)

Sondra said:


> If I remember correctly the buttermilk works in place of the meso so don't know why it couldn't be reversed. I put this recipe up in the recipe section also


I love all the recipes. Moderator, is there a way to put recipes up alphabetically? You are all such good recipe doers.
Thanks
by the way just took out some of my v. cheese I made a couple of days ago. I added some basil from my garden, tomato and green onion. Yum Yum. Then just for kicks I drizzled a little olive oil and added garlic to a Tablespoon of it(just to have an idea for later with little bruchettas) It worked!! Then I just had about 2 tablespoons of my original mixture left and my husband had a piece of bacon left from his bfast. Needless to say I had to conduct one more experiment. OMG, v. cheese, onion, tomato, basil and bacon. That's a winner.
Oh yea, I have started salting the milk before I heat it when I make vinegar cheese. It works great, no problems. I also like cider vinegar best.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Be sure to salt and top dress with cream or yogurt or keifer for that great creamy style.
I add Floria Danica crumbles for more flavor when culturing. Try to heat super slow to keep from getting tough curds. I don't really stir- just gently lift the bottom curds to the top to even out the heating.
Lee


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Also if your butterfat gets poured off -there goes your flavor carrier. 
Be sure to handle the milk gently thru all stages so you don't loose the fat when the whey drops out.
L


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

> Moderator, is there a way to put recipes up alphabetically?


Nope not automatically only if I go in there and rearrange them all, right now I don't have the time to do that. Sorry you'll just have to scroll thru them


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

This was what I made for my first time making cheese and it was really good. I think I'll practice another batch!



Sondra said:


> from Goats Produce Too
> 1gal goat milk
> 1 c butter milk
> 1/4 tsp liquid rennet
> ...


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Glad it turned out for you!!


----------

